
Q: Genderless Voice, created to end gender bias in AI assistants - nkjoep
https://www.genderlessvoice.com/
======
numpad0
Is Siri in female voice because it’s “preferred” or because it’s better?

Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitching_Betty#Voice_gender](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitching_Betty#Voice_gender)

